# Kratzer im Kunstoffglas aupolieren?



## atx900 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem. Als Brillenträger habe ich eine alte Adidasbikebrille mit optischem Einsatz. Leider gibt es das Modell jetzt schon einige Jahre nicht mehr und damit mittlerweile wohl auch keine Ersatzteile.

Jetzt ist ein Satz Sonnengläser schon so verkratzt, daß ich keinen rechten Durchblick mehr habe. 

Hat schon mal jemand versucht, Kratzer aus einem Kunstoffglas auszupolieren? Wenn ja, mit welchen Mitteln?

Danke

ATX900


----------



## rofl0r (29. Mai 2009)

Also es gibt von Rot/Weiss eine Polierpaste fuer Acryl-& Plexiglas, die zum Entfernen/Auspolieren von kleinen Kratzern sehr gut taugt. Es wird z.b. verwendet um Displays von Handys/PDAs wieder *wie neu* zu bekommen. Inwieweit sich das Zeug fuer Brillen eignet und ob die Brauchbarket daruch beeintaechtig wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Also lieber mal den Optiker fragen, oder bei den Typen von Rot/Weiss. Bezugsquelle z.b. ueber www.devilgloss.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (29. Mai 2009)

Versuche es mal mit Zahnpaste und einem
Baumwolltaschentuch.


----------



## Jocki (29. Mai 2009)

Polieren bei Brillengläsern klappt eigentlich nicht. Was ist es denn für ein Modell?


----------



## Noodle-Zange (29. Mai 2009)

Natürlich kann man Kunststoffbrillengläser polieren. Nur stellt sich die Frage, ob dies sinnvoll ist:
- Die Oberfläche ist dann nicht mehr gleichmäßig, was zu optischen Verzerrungen führt
- Die Oberflächenbeschichtung wird abgetragen. Damit ist der UV-Schutz nicht mehr gegeben. Nicht umsonst müssen seit Jahren Sonnenbrillen dem uv-400 (?)-Standart entsprechen. Verbrennungen der Netzhaut könnten bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung die Folge sein.

Manchmal ist es einfach an der Zeit, sich von alten Sachen zu trennen. Und wenn es nur der Gesundheit zu Liebe ist...

Noodle-Zange


----------



## Tifftoff (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn die Brille im Mittelgebirge eingesetzt wird, ist der UV-Schutz unerheblich. Deshalb einfach probieren und auf optische Verzerrungen achten.


----------



## lightmetal (29. Mai 2009)

Zahnpasta ist auf jeden Fall kein guter Tipp. Die Schleifwirkung von Zahnpasta ist viel zu grob.


----------



## Noodle-Zange (29. Mai 2009)

> Wenn die Brille im Mittelgebirge eingesetzt wird, ist der UV-Schutz unerheblich. Deshalb einfach probieren und auf optische Verzerrungen achten.



Selbst wenn die Brille anstatt in den Gefilden des Himalayas am Baggersee oder der Costa del Sol eingesetzt würde, bestünde die Gefahr der Hornhaut-, Bindehaut- und Netzhautbeschädigung. Durch die Tönung sind die Pupillen deutlich erweitert und es fällt in allen Höhenlagen deutlich mehr UV-Licht an die Netzhaut, als dieser guttut. Wenn er Glück hat, dann ist er nur eine Weile schneeblind, bei Pech ist der Schaden dauerhaft.

Noodle-Zange


----------



## Tifftoff (29. Mai 2009)

Hast eigentlich Recht. Das gilt bei Sonnenbrillen.

Klare Brillen brauchen keinen UV-Schutz, oder? Denn sonst dürfte man ja ohne Brille ja nicht mehr draußen sein.

Ich verstehe nicht wieso man beim MTB Biken im Wald überhaupt eine getönte Brille braucht. Viele Leute haben ihre Augen durch das ständige Tragen von Sonnenbrillen viel zu empfindlich gemacht. Der Mensch braucht das natürliche Licht.


----------



## Noodle-Zange (30. Mai 2009)

> Jetzt ist ein Satz Sonnengläser schon so verkratzt, daß ich keinen rechten Durchblick mehr habe.



Das war zumindest der Ursprung. Also ist wohl kein klares Glas zu erwarten...!


----------



## atx900 (30. Mai 2009)

Okay, also polieren fällt wohl aus. 
Die gute Nachricht, ich habe noch Ersatzgläser bekommen. Ein Optiker vor Ort hatte die in der Ramschkiste. Allerdings hat er sich beim Preis nicht wirklich auf Verhandlungen eingelassen.

Danke euch allen

ATX900

P.S.: Die Brille wird im Hochgebirge eingesetzt, beim Biken und Skitouren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

